# Wanting to setup an ADS (auto doser system) not sure on how to do it for EI?



## DutchMuch (12 Nov 2018)

Currently im dosing Estimative Index, just the standard routine amount.
I do macro's one day, micros the other. So on so forth.

Due to me being Very busy- i would like to invest/setup a Auto dosing system!
Im not really sure on how to go about it, after reading some articles and seeing some products it makes more sense.
I've narrowed down my products to these:




I couldn't find a product better than the Jecod DP-2, 
So im confused as to how i would program the Jecod, to dose 1 of something 1 day, then the OTHER thing, another day.... Could it do this? maybe im over thinking it. Most of the reviews said that the instructions for the machine were incorrect and explained how to set it up but i didnt see anything on Dosing X1 - 1 day and skipping X1 the next day, whilst on that (next) day dosing X2, then the next day skipping X2 and dosing X1.


----------



## Chrispowell (13 Nov 2018)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/list-of-do-it-yourself-projects-posted-in-ukaps.5104/


----------



## Edvet (13 Nov 2018)

Just a question, don't want to be rude, but how can you be so busy you can't throw in some ferts every day ( i do everyday before i leave for work) and still have time to do the maintenance required??
If busy i would go to low tech tank where you can add ferts once a week, and do maintenance every now and then? Why go for high tech if you can't spare some daily time?
Again no disrespect, just an honest question.


----------



## kadoxu (13 Nov 2018)

The quick & hard way, is to play with the clock on the doser,

you set it to the day before (i.e. the 12th if you were doing it today)
set the Micro dosing schedule with a 1 day interval (means it will dose every other day)
change the date back to the actual day
set the Macro dosing schedule with a 1 day interval
The easy every other day set up:

Set up Macros scheduling with 1 day interval
Wait 1 day
Set up Micros dosing schedule with 1 day interval
What I do is the quick & easier way, you dose both macro & micro every day instead (remember to reduce the daily dosing amount as well)

Set the Macros schedule with a 0 day interval
Set the Micros schedule for a couple hours later with a 0 day interval

You can also save a lot with DIY dosing containers. Get a plastic bottle, drill a hole in the cap for the tubing and another smaller hole just so it doesn't create a vacuum when the doser is working, put some tubing through the hole until it reaches the bottom of the bottle and that's it.

More important than all this is to calibrate the doser properly before using it.


----------



## Zeus. (13 Nov 2018)

For containers just use bottles like I and Ian have 





Just drilled the caps and added a small hole to allow air in, Plus can have a replacement ready for refill as it gets empty. Do like to give the containers a weak bleach soak after having them on auto doser for a while, so swap them over and you have the time for overnight/few days soak


----------



## DutchMuch (13 Nov 2018)

Edvet said:


> Just a question, don't want to be rude, but how can you be so busy you can't throw in some ferts every day ( i do everyday before i leave for work) and still have time to do the maintenance required??
> If busy i would go to low tech tank where you can add ferts once a week, and do maintenance every now and then? Why go for high tech if you can't spare some daily time?
> Again no disrespect, just an honest question.


no i dont take it as rude LOL.
I work *Very* long work shifts, so when i get up (and dont have a day off) i have 30 mins to get ready usually on about 6 hours of sleep (almost immediately when i get home) then go straight to work. 
This is a new job and as youve seen in my other journals over the last 3 years i had spare time.


----------



## Edvet (13 Nov 2018)

In that case why not go back to a low tech tank, less maintenance, less stress, more time to enjoy? There are some very beautifull low tech tanks on this forum.


----------



## DutchMuch (13 Nov 2018)

Edvet said:


> In that case why not go back to a low tech tank, less maintenance, less stress, more time to enjoy? There are some very beautifull low tech tanks on this forum.


nah im a high tech boy haha.
Not afraid to spend some $ on something automated  makes for a good project
*cough*
also cause ive spent like 1,500$ on this setup lelel


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Nov 2018)

There are loads of dosers out there on the market and the Jecod is a budget entry level one. 
as @kadoxu says you have to trick the Jecod to dose on alternating alternative days, this video might help.

You just need to remember you are dosing on alternate days and with this doser there isn't the option for a rest day so it will just dose macro / micro / macro / micro etc.
So one week you will get 4x macro + 3x micro the next you will get 4x micro + 3x macro.

You can make a container to keep your solutions in and dose from easy enough as @Zeus. says.

I agree it's a great way to eliminate one more thing and ensure you remember to dose - 1 less thing to remember.


----------



## Daveslaney (14 Nov 2018)

The easy way. Half your EI mix either by volume or the dry mix.
Dose micros first thing in the morning. Dose macros at lights on. Though I don't use a auto doser yet. Been dosing my ferts like this for a couple of years now. No problems at all.


----------



## Zeus. (14 Nov 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> Dose micros first thing in the morning. Dose macros at lights on.



Any reason for the times? I thought for Macros and Micros the time of day was pretty irreverent.

LC on the other hand is best when lights come on


----------



## Daveslaney (14 Nov 2018)

No reason for the times. I just dose the micros when I get up in the morning around 7 to 8 am and my lights come on at 3pm so I dose the macros then.
As long as you don't dose both at once(all Though I've never tried this to be honest) there should be no problems with participation in the tank.


----------



## DutchMuch (15 Nov 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> The easy way. Half your EI mix either by volume or the dry mix.
> Dose micros first thing in the morning. Dose macros at lights on. Though I don't use a auto doser yet. Been dosing my ferts like this for a couple of years now. No problems at all.


now this, deserves a gold star.


Thank you!


----------



## john arnold (18 Oct 2019)

kadoxu said:


> The quick & hard way, is to play with the clock on the doser,
> 
> you set it to the day before (i.e. the 12th if you were doing it today)
> set the Micro dosing schedule with a 1 day interval (means it will dose every other day)
> ...



so it looked as though when you set the date and time of device then program the pump for macros it keeps that date amd when you go back and change time again and set the micros that date does not change the date for the initial macro setup, are you sure as it looks like as in most devices the date is set once and thats it otherwise when you go into programme mode it would include setting the date within that which it doesnt, please rply as this is killing me
Thanks


----------



## john arnold (18 Oct 2019)

Oh ok i think best way is set it up one day interval and set the other same but next day, man i was getting confused thst is the simplest,,think im a can short of a six pack sometimes


----------



## Costa (23 Oct 2019)

Edvet said:


> Just a question, don't want to be rude, but how can you be so busy you can't throw in some ferts every day ( i do everyday before i leave for work) and still have time to do the maintenance required??
> If busy i would go to low tech tank where you can add ferts once a week, and do maintenance every now and then? Why go for high tech if you can't spare some daily time?
> Again no disrespect, just an honest question.



Also a lot of peeps like myself travel a lot (over 80% of a month) and usually have only weekends at home. Automated dosers help maintain a high tech tank, in the same way you don't manually turn on your lights or the co2 before lights on etc


----------



## ian_m (23 Oct 2019)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-dual-peristaltic-dosing-pump-with-alternate-switching.22332/


----------



## Dan OB (23 Oct 2019)

Have you looked at these pumps? I think they can be set up via an app and you can link 2 together! https://charterhouse-aquatics.com/s...S7iIn3c8c8QmziVm-Gbl2YKInJvvfn-BoC5pgQAvD_BwE


----------



## ian_m (23 Oct 2019)

Why don't you just automate it properly, lights, CO2 and ferts all from a £100 PLC.....
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-to-use-a-plc-to-control-your-fish-tank.42993/


----------



## Zeus. (23 Oct 2019)

Dan OB said:


> Have you looked at these pumps? I think they can be set up via an app and you can link 2 together! https://charterhouse-aquatics.com/s...S7iIn3c8c8QmziVm-Gbl2YKInJvvfn-BoC5pgQAvD_BwE



They seem pretty decent with three rollers and app that seems easy to use. Small Form Factor too . Easy to expand and accuracy of 2%.
Seems a good product well thought out and about the same price as a Williams four roller dosing pump without the need of timer and no need to fit the pump into a box 

PLC FTW IMO, but not everyone's cup of tea


----------

